# Derealization



## yourstruly_demi (Jan 26, 2016)

Dear Dreamers,

My name is Demitri Iman Murray and I am a stay at home 21 year old female. I just want to start out by saying I am currently at my breaking point. I will give you a brief summary about my background and when I started my journey:

In High School my sophomore year (2010), I was balancing my life between family, friends, school, and basketball( I played Varsity Basketball all four years attending high school). One school morning I woke up with puss coming from my left ear. I felt so sick as if it was like a flu/fever/cold. I felt very different vertigo-like feeling getting up to school that day. By third period in class, it hit me. I felt so dizzy like the room was spinning. I could not even function correctly. It was so bad I had to call my dad to pick me up.I was hospitalized that time ( Everything is foggy i cannot function the time span being in the hospital). I was sent home told I had vertigo-like symptoms but was never actually diagnosed. They sent me home with motion sickness pills and patches. I remember the pills not doing anything for the dizziness. But I think the patches helped slightly at least to where I am not completely feeling room spinning. After that I believe I was fine for a few days to a week and then it came back (these dizzy spells). It was so bad this time that I practically could not leave the couch. I lived in a two story at the time and practically stayed down stairs on the couch all day watching my mom head to work and my brother to school. It was depressing. I was all alone because no one could stay to take care of me. I couldn't even get up to eat. My mom would sit food by me so I wouldn't have to get up. Eventually as this whole week passed by my mom got tired of my healthcare provider (kaiser permanente) not doing anything about this illness! I sort of remember being pushed in a wheelchair and my mom crying and yelling at the people to help me because I cannot even move without throwing up. I remember I had to use the bathroom and I was so sick that I had to have help from my mom and two nurses or whoever that was. I ended up throwing up cause the room was spinning so bad. From this point on, I was kept overnight. It was horrible, but better than being at home alone. I do not remember what was done in the hospital but I was able to leave in a better condition than I did coming in. I do remember them giving me a migraine shot.I do not know what other things they gave me. I ate very light because I was throwing up. I remember having a light sandwich for lunch time and just simple protein foods. Ever since I left the hospital, the vertigo-like dizziness stayed but not to where I couldn't walk. It came getting up in the morning, when I got hot,at basketball practice, working out, etc. I started drinking Powerade and Gatorade to help. This was a slight change but still felt the vertigo. By the time I played basketball at Riverside City College (June 2012), it only got worse to the point where I thought I could no longer play ball anymore. And eventually, I couldn't. One day we were conditioning outside around the whole campus and Going up this very steep hill I no longer could go. I started getting dizzy cause I was so hot and began to hyperventilate. I had to be carried by a kart from security on campus. This only continued to be rapid episodes and I would pass out at practice. The girls would be scared and afterward would tell me my eyes were running back and forth fast and that's how people identified when I would get dizzy. I struggled to hold grades. Especially in high school. So at this point I began to fail classes and no longer could play ball because of grades and my health. I stopped playing school basketball in 2013 when season ended. Since then, I tried to continue to just take classes. This was my dizzy nightmare and where I think it all began. I will discuss my actual Derealization story in another post but I wanted to introduce you guys who I am and why I am truly tired of being sick! Also, I will do a post on all the tests I have already had and the research I did over the years online to try and find my cure. Thank you for reading and if you have any advice, comments or questions please do not hesitate to reach out to me!

Don't give up, love Demi <3


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi Demi,

Welcome to the forum. I am saddened by stories such as yours that you had to let go of playing basketball. Yet you also seem to have a sense of positivity, and that is encouraging.


----------



## ToTo (Oct 6, 2015)

The way you present your story is very attracting. You seem like a nice person with alot of potential. I hope you get better soon enough.


----------



## yourstruly_demi (Jan 26, 2016)

Good evening,

Thank you @King Elliott I hope I find something from here as well! I am more likely going to try Anafranil because I heard many reviews on it and I will be updating you guys the moment I begin this medication!

Thank you @Toto I try to explain my situation as truthful and detailed as possible so everyone can ride the journey with me and relate. Have a blessed day!


----------



## yourstruly_demi (Jan 26, 2016)

I sure will!


----------

